# Draft folder missing



## omarpop (Jun 3, 2010)

Dears,

kindly need help

I can't see draft folder in outlook 2007 as it's missing, but when i check my mail from mobile i can see it.

need advice please 

Regards,
Omar


----------



## omarpop (Jun 3, 2010)

Dears, 

is there any solution ???

Omar


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Outlook 2007. Used to interface with both Novell Groupwise and Hotmail
accounts. Navigation pane view is "Normal" with "favorite folders".

Note that there is a "drafts" folder under my "Personal Folders" but I can
only get messages into that folder by manually moving them.


----------



## kselvaggi (Mar 14, 2009)

check folder views
Kristy Selvaggi


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Omarpop, 

Kindly, update us that it worked for you. Or any other soltuions which helped you. Let us know. 

Thanks & Regards,
Pcs365.13


----------



## omarpop (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Pcs365.13,

It's being showing only when I select= File>New> Search Folder > from new search folder select custome>press choose button>browse > and finally choose draft folder from all folder being browsing.

when I finish that proccess it's showing in navigation pane under mail favoraite folder :normal: 

but i hope to see it normally under mail box name shuch as inbox, outbox, sent items etc ...

any way it's like temp solution to view inculded mails

really thanks for your support Pcs365.13

Omar


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Dear Omarpop, 

In navigation pane do you see 'mail folder' below 'Favourite Folder', If yes, what all you can see under 'mail folder' view? 

Please let us know? 
Thank you 
Pcs


----------



## omarpop (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear PCs,

Yes, when I see "Favourite Folder" under navigation pane I can see Draft folder, but I have another pfoblem whihc is when I open it I can't see subfolder as all the mails under Draft became mixed.


----------

